# Dortmunder



## Pumpy (16/6/08)

Pumpy


----------



## devo (16/6/08)

top thread!


----------



## Stuster (16/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> Pumpy



Stuster

Am I doing it right? :huh: :lol:


----------



## Linz (16/6/08)

WTF !?!?!?


Does that qualify??


----------



## kabooby (16/6/08)

Stuster said:


> Stuster
> 
> Am I doing it right? :huh: :lol:



Very funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (16/6/08)

I got more hits than when I actually say something thoughtful & meaningful

Pumpy


----------



## mika (16/6/08)

You mean liek the gravel filled mash tun ?


----------



## Stuster (16/6/08)

Sorry, Pumpy, just having a bit of fun on a slow day. Did you want to ask something about Dortmunders? Have been thinking of brewing one of those.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/08)

Phhhttt !! Anti-climatic to say the least. I'm planning a Dortmunder soon and clicked on this thread with the expectation of loadsa info.

Dort teases. <_<  

Warren -


----------



## tazman1967 (16/6/08)

+1 for the Dortmunder....disappointed....  Im seriously looking at doing one.


----------



## Pumpy (16/6/08)

Stuster , 

Its a long story why the post went wrong but yes I am planning to make a Dortmunder and those others who do too should not be dissapointed as below is a link to a post by Trough Lolly and others who talk about a Dortmunder.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...hl=Trough+Lolly


Pumpy


----------



## hockadays (16/6/08)

I just finished fermenting one and i now lagering. something like this..

3.6kg pils weyermann of course
.7kg munich
.3 carapils
.15 melanoiden

og 1.052

IBU 29
SRM 5-6 i think
Mashed at 52degc for 15mins then 65degc for 60mins.

Hallertau @50mins Bittering
Hallertau 20g @ 25mins
Czech Saaz 30g @ 0mins After Flameout

Used WL833 Bock yeast slurry from a helles. Pitched at 20deg cause was going out and dropped the temp to 10degc in approximately 4hours. Was bubbling by 6hours. Gave diacetyl rst @1.020 and it finished at 1.012.

Tasted good when racked off the yeast to lager


----------



## Pumpy (16/6/08)

hockadays said:


> I just finished fermenting one and i now lagering. something like this..
> 
> 3.6kg pils weyermann of course
> .7kg munich
> ...




Looks good Hockadays what method do you use to raise the temperature of the mash Decoction or an imersion heater ?
did you use tank water ?

Pumpy


----------



## hockadays (16/6/08)

Just used infusion of 90degc water. Started off with a fairly thick mash 2.3L/kg and didn't do a mash out. I just used normal town water filtered and added calcium chloride. The dortmunder style is suited to high carbonate water which is why I've been trying to brew the style cause brisbane water is fairly hard.


----------



## Franko (16/6/08)

I told you last night we would do one of these didn't I pumpy 

Franko


----------



## matti (16/6/08)

hockadays said:


> Just used infusion of 90degc water. Started off with a fairly thick mash 2.3L/kg and didn't do a mash out. I just used normal town water filtered and added calcium chloride. The dortmunder style is suited to high carbonate water which is why I've been trying to brew the style cause brisbane water is fairly hard.



it appear that i'vgot to change yeast from the regular w34/70 Aka WLP 830 to 
WLP833 and/or harden my Sydney water to accentuate a bit of hop flavour.

My lagers and pilsners of late has come out really pale in comparison to DAB.

nice recipe hockeydays


----------



## kabooby (16/6/08)

Maybe Stuster can start a Dortmunder style of the week thread.

Thought that this was one of the better beers last night

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (16/6/08)

You're on, kabooby. Next one is this style. Will have to do a bit of research as well.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/6/08)

A start, normal German pils but more mineral water content, adjust hops to suit water and maybe add some Munich type 1.
Not much but thats the way I see it.Please add as its a style I really enjoy.
GB


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> Stuster ,
> 
> Its a long story why the post went wrong but yes I am planning to make a Dortmunder and those others who do too should not be dissapointed as below is a link to a post by Trough Lolly and others who talk about a Dortmunder.
> 
> ...



Quick thinking Pumpy... Lucky for you!  

I'm thinking similar to what GB said for mine but maybe with less IBUs (around 30) and less late hop. My last addition will probably be 15 mins from flameout.

I was thinking roughly

85% Pils
10% Munich I
5% Carapils or Carahell

OG 1.055


Warren -


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/6/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Quick thinking Pumpy... Lucky for you!
> 
> I'm thinking similar to what GB said for mine but maybe with less IBUs (around 30) and less late hop. My last addition will probably be 15 mins from flameout.
> 
> ...


Yep less hops for bigger water.It should show some of the mineral content but not be harsh.Hard bugger to nail but worth the effort.
GB


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Quick thinking Pumpy... Lucky for you!
> 
> I'm thinking similar to what GB said for mine but maybe with less IBUs (around 30) and less late hop. My last addition will probably be 15 mins from flameout.
> 
> ...



Warren which yeast were you planning to use ,as they say its all about the yeast ?

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/6/08)

Wyeast 2042 Danish B) 

The blurb says a Dortmunder strain. We shall see.

Warren -


----------



## newguy (17/6/08)

I took my 1st ever best of show at my club's comp at the end of May with this Dort. If I brew it again, I'll reduce the bitterness from ~26 IBU to about 23 and double the Burton water salts I added to the mash.

10 gallon (~42l finished volume, ~80% efficiency)
4.12kg 2 row (50%)
4.02kg special pale (50%) - just a hair darker than ordinary pale 2 row
1/4 tsp Burton water salts
51g German Tettnang pellets (2.3%) mash hopped
82g US Hallertau pellets (4.0%) mash hopped

Mashed on my HERMS: 30l tap water + 3ml 88% lactic acid + 1/2 campden tablet infused @158F. Mash set temp 154F 60 min, then ramped to 167F & drained. 35l tap water + 3.5ml lactic acid + the other 1/2 of the campden tablet @ 167F infused, recirculated until the mash came back up to 167F, then drained.

120 min boil; my boil is usually 90 minutes, but the outside temperature was lower than anticipated and the wind was howling that day, so I had to extend the boil to get close to my normal evaporation.

40g Target pellets (10.0%) 120 minutes

Wyeast 2112 California lager pitched @ 54F.
OG 1.048
FG 1.015
~26 IBU

Fermented @59-60F for 1st week, then allowed to warm to 67F for a further 2 weeks before kegging. Been lagering in the keg ever since.


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/08)

newguy said:


> I took my 1st ever best of show at my club's comp at the end of May with this Dort. If I brew it again, I'll reduce the bitterness from ~26 IBU to about 23 and double the Burton water salts I added to the mash.
> 
> 10 gallon (~42l finished volume, ~80% efficiency)
> 4.12kg 2 row (50%)
> ...




NewGuy,

What are Burton Salts are they Epsom Salts ?

Pumpy :unsure:


----------



## newguy (17/6/08)

It appears as if it depends on the brand. This one contains potassium chloride, epsom salts and gypsum. The stuff I have, from Vine-Pro, lists calcium sulphate and magnesium sulphate as the ingredients. From what I can gather at the moment, it doesn't seem like Vine-Pro exists anymore. Which makes sense, since I think I bought this stuff about the time I started homebrewing in 1996.


----------



## therook (17/6/08)

newguy said:


> It appears as if it depends on the brand. This one contains potassium chloride, epsom salts and gypsum. The stuff I have, from Vine-Pro, lists calcium sulphate and magnesium sulphate as the ingredients. From what I can gather at the moment, it doesn't seem like Vine-Pro exists anymore. Which makes sense, since I think I bought this stuff about the time I started homebrewing in 1996.




Does this stuff assume that your house water is already at a certain level of minerals to get the desired Burtonised water

Rook


----------



## newguy (17/6/08)

I don't think so. If you want to completely replicate Dortmund's water you'd have to get much more accurate/technical. My tap water is moderate-low hardness, so I just used a bit of the stuff to get it a bit harder. I'm not concerned with matching the water's characteristics exactly - I just wanted to give the finished beer a bit more of a mineral bite. This stuff is pretty generic.

I think that the BJCP website might have more technical water matching information.....I seem to remember one of the BJCP's executive developing a waters of the world toolkit or something like that.


----------



## SJW (17/6/08)

I am going to give this one a go (after July) I am not sure about the hopping shedule.


Dortmunder 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 86.21 % 
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 8.62 % 
150.00 gm Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.59 % 
150.00 gm Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.59 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
50.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
yeast? maybe s-189 or 2206 Wyeast


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.43 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 28.6 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.7 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5800.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 12.86 L Grain Temperature: 15.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 76.0 C TunTemperature: 15.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.5 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 93.2 C 76.0 C


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/08)

SJW said:


> I am going to give this one a go (after July) I am not sure about the hopping shedule.
> 
> 
> Dortmunder
> ...



Hey SJW I notice you use the PH 5.2 Stabilizer .

Dortmund water profile has a PH of 8.00 but then they may still add some thing to correct thier PH 

pumpy


----------



## matti (17/6/08)

Would acidualted malt, say 5%, be enough to adjust ph of mash if you adjust water with some a dash of epsom salt and gypsum?


----------



## newguy (17/6/08)

Gypsum drops the pH on its own. Only use acidulated malt if your brewing water's pH is above 7, otherwise you'll end up with a lager version of Berlinner Weisse if you use too much. Don't alter your water treatment and start with 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of some kind of powdered water salts (Burton or otherwise) and adjust on subsequent brews. I can taste the mineral character of a DAB Export and while my version does have a hard-to-put-your-finger-on character, thankfully it's not nearly as strong as DAB.


----------



## T.D. (17/6/08)

Hey newguy, did you find the mash hopping contributed much flavour/aroma to the final beer?


----------



## geoffi (17/6/08)

This might be of interest. 

It is from 'the horse's mouth', so to speak:

_in the history the water in Dortmund was characterized in the manner you described below.

Nowadays we use soft water with less than 60 mg/l calcium. The content of Sulphur ions is below 40 mg/l.

This water is very suitable for the pale lagers (pilsener style and export style) we produce in Dortmund.

Best regards

Johannes Jung
Leiter Technologie und Qualittssicherung
0231-8400-411
-----Ursprngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Skalli, Gabriele
Gesendet: Samstag, 20. Januar 2007 13:12
An: Jung, Johannes
Betreff: WG: Kontaktformular DAB.de} _

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic....6bf595e78a232be


----------



## newguy (17/6/08)

T.D. said:


> Hey newguy, did you find the mash hopping contributed much flavour/aroma to the final beer?



Absolutely. The aroma is definitely there, but not in your face like dry hopping tends to be. The hop flavour is definitely there, but is softer than late kettle additions. For quite a while I counted my mash hop additions as being equivalent to a 7 minute kettle addition for calculating IBU level, but I'm going to adjust that to about 12 minutes for the next few beers as the ones I produced over this last year turned out a wee bit too bitter for my calcs. Definitely try mash hopping, though. I'm gradually turning my friends onto it. The reaction is universal though - people can't believe the rich hop aroma and flavour isn't from late kettle additions.


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/08)

Geoffi said:


> This might be of interest.
> 
> It is from 'the horse's mouth', so to speak:
> 
> ...




One piece pulled from all the links there 

How they amended distilled water that looks simple enough 
quote

"Water: Each 5-gallon fraction of reverse-osmosisfiltered or distilled water (i.e. soft water) is amended with: 

31.2 grams gypsum, 
11.04 grams sodium chloride (we like kosher salt as it is relatively pure and inexpensive), 
13.2 grams calcium chloride. 

The mineral salts will dissolve best when the water is heated, as in a mash or lauter state. "


Pumpy


----------



## crozdog (17/6/08)

As interesting as this thread has become, I believe it has gone :icon_offtopic: from Pumpy's original post. B)

It's about time we returned to the essence of the OP h34r: 

Crozdog


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/08)

The three yeasts that Wyeat have in thier range that they say can be used for Dortmunder are 

2000 Budvar 

2042 Danish lager

2124 Bohemian lager

Pumpy


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> The three yeasts that Wyeat have in thier range that they say can be used for Dortmunder are
> 
> 2000 Budvar
> 
> ...


I have used the 2042 with some good results , the rest I havent tried in a Dortmunder.
GB


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I have used the 2042 with some good results , the rest I havent tried in a Dortmunder.
> GB



GB I think that 2024 Danish lager yeast is favourite at the moment 

Pumpy


----------



## tazman1967 (17/6/08)

+1 for the 2042 Danish yeast.

I have starters of both this and the Budvar in the fridge atm.
Just pitched the 2042 on a AG James Boags Premium clone.
I am interested to see how this yeast turns out...


----------



## Pumpy (12/6/09)

the Dortmunder Export is lagering at the moment , tasted it to see how its going and I am really happy 
pitched two ,two litre starters at 12 C and has not looked back .

its my first real Pilsner 


Type: All Grain
Date: 17/04/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy
Boil Size: 50.78 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.24 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 67.31 % 
2.94 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 31.64 % 
0.10 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 1.05 % 
103.39 gm Hallertauer [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 27.4 IBU 
27.31 gm Hallertauer [4.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
26.92 gm Hallertauer [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.12 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
2 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.061 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.88 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 28.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 12.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 9.28 kg 
Sparge Water: 12.68 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Double Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 17.42 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 15.48 L of water at 86.6 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.48 L of water at 99.1 C 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Double step infusion - for light body beers requiring a protein rest. Used primarily in beers high in unmodified grains or adjuncts.


----------



## benno1973 (13/6/09)

Pumpy - off topic question, but I notice you did a protein rest. Is this required with the Weyermann Pilsner malt? I would assume it's modified enough, but I've never used it before. I only ask because I'm about to mash with it (in a Helles - it's not a Dortmunder, but it's in the same league) and wonder whether I need to incorporate a protein mash into my day...


----------



## Pumpy (13/6/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Pumpy - off topic question, but I notice you did a protein rest. Is this required with the Weyermann Pilsner malt? I would assume it's modified enough, but I've never used it before. I only ask because I'm about to mash with it (in a Helles - it's not a Dortmunder, but it's in the same league) and wonder whether I need to incorporate a protein mash into my day...



KS i dont think you need it but I have been doing a 50C protein rest with all my Pale beers APA, German Pilsner , Dortmunder and i feel it improves the beer , I may be wrong, but I am happy with the results, the protein drops out in the boil heaps and I scum skim .

IMO it improves he beer .

give it a go , see what you think .

pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (16/6/09)

I know one is supposed to lager this beer for four weeks .

But I love it cant stop drinking it it tastes great however i bought a new filter from an alternative source and it dont seem to be doing its thing .

I dont care probably the best Pilsner I ever made.

From now on there will always be a Pilsner on my taps , how great they are .

Pumpy


----------



## Damian44 (21/6/09)

Hey. My next brew is going to be a Dortmunder, virtually the same as Pumpys. Except i wont to lower the SG to 1.040. Can i just lower the gravity in beersmith or will this throw the bitterness out of whack?


TYVM Damian


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/09)

Damian44 said:


> Hey. My next brew is going to be a Dortmunder, virtually the same as Pumpys. Except i wont to lower the SG to 1.040. Can i just lower the gravity in beersmith or will this throw the bitterness out of whack?
> 
> 
> TYVM Damian



Damian44 

If you have Beersmith program there is an adjust specific gravity function on the tool bar under 'Gravity'

I have never used it but think it will convert for you .

Pumpy


----------



## hillbillybreweries (28/6/09)

Danish Lager is a good bet. Out of interest isn't DAB export a Pilsner? - I.e. not a Dortmunder in style but only name.


----------



## Damian44 (28/6/09)

Thanks Pumpy. If i adjust the gravity with Beersmith it throws out the IBU/SG ratio. Originally the recipe has a IBU/SG ratio of 0.515, but after the SG is adjusted its 0.688. 

If i lower the bittering from 27.5 IBUs too 20.5 IBUs i get back to the original IBU/SG ratio the recipe called for. What would work best?

TYVM Damian


----------



## Weizguy (28/6/09)

Damian44 said:


> Thanks Pumpy. If i adjust the gravity with Beersmith it throws out the IBU/SG ratio. Originally the recipe has a IBU/SG ratio of 0.515, but after the SG is adjusted its 0.688.
> 
> If i lower the bittering from 27.5 IBUs too 20.5 IBUs i get back to the original IBU/SG ratio the recipe called for. What would work best?
> 
> TYVM Damian


You can scale the recipe to, say 18 litres, then change back to 22. That will keep all in balance. Just have to play with the scaling volumes..

Best of luck and enjoy.
Pls realise that this will no longer be a Dort-style due to the change in gravity. But who cares?

Post your results here.
Uncle Seth out


----------



## Zwickel (29/6/09)

hillbillybreweries said:


> Out of interest isn't DAB export a Pilsner? - I.e. not a Dortmunder in style but only name.


German export beers are mostly Lager beers.
If a german beer is named "export" that means Lager
A Pilsener is always named Pilsener.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (29/6/09)

Pumpy said:


> From now on there will always be a Pilsner on my taps , how great they are .
> 
> Pumpy



Now that's a big statement Pumpy. Didn't you say that about the Chiswick bitter :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## Pumpy (29/6/09)

kabooby said:


> Now that's a big statement Pumpy. Didn't you say that about the Chiswick bitter :unsure:
> 
> Kabooby



Yes I did , but there are so many great beers they keep suprising me.

my 'Favourite Fantastic Four' would be all pale beers 

Harrington Park APA 
Jamils Dortmunder 
Docs Saison
Chiswick Bitter 
Maibock (umm that is five )

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (29/6/09)

Pumpy said:


> Yes I did , but there are so many great beers they keep suprising me.
> 
> my 'Favourite Fantastic Four' would be all pale beers
> 
> ...



Looks like it's time to get another tap

Kabooby


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/09)

Pumpy said:


> Yes I did , but there are so many great beers they keep suprising me.
> 
> my 'Favourite Fantastic Four' would be all pale beers
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic four ! I would drop the Saison as Havent yet brewed one. Mai bock I would have at the top of the ladder, I luv's the stuff!
GB


----------



## Damian44 (29/6/09)

How do you think this style will go with a OG of 1.042?


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/09)

Damian44 said:


> How do you think this style will go with a OG of 1.042?


According to the BJCP here, that gravity is a little low.
IMHO, you'll be fine if you get the balance of flavours right and don't plan to compete with your brew.


----------



## hillbillybreweries (29/6/09)

thanks Zwickel,

let me rephrase the question

is DAB export more like a Dortmunder style beer or a more like a Pils style beer?
Most homebrewers on here would use the BJCP guidelines to gauge this I am betting.
Earlier in the tread someone mentioned DAB export as an example.

I'm sure we all know Pilsner originates from the Checz beer from Pilsen.
German Pils was adapted from that beer.

Cheers.


----------



## gap (29/6/09)

hillbillybreweries said:


> thanks Zwickel,
> 
> let me rephrase the question
> 
> ...


This is what DAB means *D*ortmunder *A*ctien *B*rauerei 

Dortmunder Actien Brauerei 
Country: Germany 
Type: Lager - Euro


----------



## Zwickel (29/6/09)

hillbillybreweries said:


> thanks Zwickel,
> 
> let me rephrase the question
> 
> ...


DAB means "Dortmunder Aktien Brauerei", is one of two remaining breweries in Dortmund, hence is DAB an original Dortmunder beer.

Dortmunder style or export is called a beer thats specifically brewed for the export, ages ago. The beer is brewed stronger, because transport costs were high, to get diluted by water at the destination. But people got to love that kind of strong beer, so the "Dortmunder Export" became its own style.



> I'm sure we all know Pilsner originates from the Checz beer from Pilsen.
> German Pils was adapted from that beer.


Sorry mate, Pilsener has not been adapted, Pilsener has been invented from the German brewer Josef Groll. Josef Groll was a bavarian brewer who got called to Pilsen to improve theire up to then crappy beer. He created Pilsener style beer by using an yeast strain that could ferment out at very low temps.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## hillbillybreweries (29/6/09)

Ok , so if you brew a very close clone of DAB export and enter it into a Australian competition as a Dortmunder using BJCP guidelines how will it go? 
A lot of home brewers consider it to have more in common with a Pils which is why I put the question forward.

The country tit for tat thing is always good fun especially when it involves Germany. 
Luckily Pale Malt took off thanks to the Pale Ale revolution in England which allowed the Germans to cotton onto the idea of Pale malt too.
Don't get me wrong Zwickel I love great beers and all styles despite the Country of origin or the origin of the brewer.


----------



## Hogan (29/6/09)

Anyone have an IBU:GU ratio for the Dortmunder.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## 3G (29/6/09)

Hogan said:


> Anyone have an IBU:GU ratio for the Dortmunder.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




From BJCP guidelines
Vital Statistics: OG 1.048 - 1.0561
FG 1010 - 1.015
IBU 23- 30


----------



## Zwickel (29/6/09)

hillbillybreweries said:


> Don't get me wrong Zwickel I love great beers and all styles despite the Country of origin or the origin of the brewer.


no worries mate, we just talk about beer :beer: 

the main differenc between Lager and Pilsener beers is the usage of hops. Pilsener beers became the Queen of all beers (over here in Europe), because it is brewed with more expensive hops. Pilsener is brewed with almost twice as much hops than Lager beers.

Cheers


----------



## hillbillybreweries (29/6/09)

I can see that looking at this years AABC 2009 style guidelines that it considers DAB as an example of the style. That answers my question.


----------



## Pumpy (29/6/09)

Hogan said:


> Anyone have an IBU:GU ratio for the Dortmunder.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




0.475 IBU/SG is that the same Hogan :unsure: 


pumpy


----------



## Hogan (29/6/09)

Pumpy said:


> 0.475 IBU/SG is that the same Hogan :unsure:
> 
> 
> pumpy




Thanks Graham. That looks about the range. Where did you get that from?


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Damian44 (29/6/09)

In BCS Jamils IBU/SG works out to be .515. Maybe someone could double check that.


----------



## Pumpy (29/6/09)

Hogan said:


> Thanks Graham. That looks about the range. Where did you get that from?
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



if your around on Thursday you can try some


pumpy


----------



## Hogan (30/6/09)

Damian44 said:


> In BCS Jamils IBU/SG works out to be .515. Maybe someone could double check that.



I am always interested in getting my BU:GU ratio in the right ball park. I found this site HomeMash which has numerous styles with the BU:GU ratio said to be worked out from the Daniels formula. Can't say that it is perfect but seems to give reasonable parameters to aim at.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------

